# 1947 Paramount



## petritl (May 20, 2017)

I put together this 1947 track bike today.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/90232438-CC5F-4885-B27F-57413CC9C498_zpseksn5vb2.jpg.html]


[/URL]

The cows down the road seem to like it

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/51A85B8A-0DBA-4A5A-8576-38D840FC8476_zps95hj5nll.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

the Madman himself on our downtown ride this morning - I was his conscience at every intersection
(until he smoked me on the final 2-mi hill)


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> the Madman himself on our downtown ride this morning - I was his conscience at every intersection
> (until he smoked me on the final 2-mi hill)



Cinelli hat, Cat shirt, Paramount track....nice kit. Got dropped by a track bike on a climb?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

well yeah, he spun up and the other two of us in the lead group were mashing - I beat the other guy (he was on a carbon bike).
I'm a strong climber, but Tad climbed the 2-mi-long hill at 19 mph - madman.

Come climb the hill that gets me to my house.  400', grade hits 14% 4 times.
Half of San Antonio comes out to train on it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> well yeah, he spun up and the other two of us in the lead group were mashing - I beat the other guy (he was on a carbon bike).
> I'm a strong climber, but Tad climbed the 2-mi-long hill at 19 mph - madman.
> 
> Come climb the hill that gets me to my house.  400', grade hits 14% 4 times.
> Half of San Antonio comes out to train on it.




Geez beast mode! That hill by your house sounds fun. I live in the foothills so plenty of steep stuff around here, don't know all the stats n stuff but makes me wonder. Some of the stuff I climb up is pretty gnarly. Climbing is my favorite, legs on, brain off....


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

It's great leaving the house, bro. but at the end of a 30 mi ride, it's why all my bikes have granny rings
At the end of a long ride, I need a gear in the low 30"s to get home




I ride a lot of creek bottom roads and love the bluff climbs in and out of the flood plain.
I usually attack them without changing gears.
Nice thing about living up this hill, the house has been through a 27" overnight rain without any flooding.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 21, 2017)

That Paramount is awesome and yeah if hes going up hills at that pace that dude can pedal no doubt about that. Memorial day weekend I am gonna be in the white mountains of New Hampshire cycling some peaceful roads but the hills are rather brutal so I had to dust off my Cannondale and get it ready for the mountains it hasn't failed me yet on a climb. I am built like a sprinter not a climber so it should be interesting.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 8, 2017)

ever  race any of those cows ?


----------

